
Vectrex - luu
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vectrex
======
MegaDeKay
"In the mid-1990s, Jay Smith generously placed the entire Vectrex product line
into the public domain, opening up legal, not-for-profit distribution." [0]

This means that you can legally play Vectrex games in an emulator like MAME or
Retroarch (with the 'vecx' core). "A complete, curated, hand-tested romset for
the Vectrex dedicated console" is available on archive.org at a whopping 184KB
download. [1]

[0]
[https://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/131526/a_history_of_g...](https://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/131526/a_history_of_gaming_platforms_the_.php?page=3)

[1]
[https://archive.org/details/VectrexCollection](https://archive.org/details/VectrexCollection)

------
kick
Vector displays are one of my favorite things! If you ever get a chance to
play with one, I highly recommend it. Playing with a friend's Tektronix
terminal was stunning for me.

The Vectrex was an amazing little console, and it's a shame it didn't take
off.

There's an alternative world in which computing never got overtaken with the
urge to put photorealistic pictures on every surface, and that world is so
much neater than the one we're living in.

~~~
MegaDeKay
I used to own a Space Duel cocktail cabinet, a vector game that deserved to be
much better known. Think of a color version of Asteroids with 3D spinning
objects and other cool enemies. It has a two player co-op mode where each
player's ship was chained together, so one person hitting thrust would propel
the other as well. The game's difficulty level was spot on, and it made for
some of the most intense gaming experiences I've ever had. Good times.

[https://youtu.be/CwY5znUeaJ4?t=60](https://youtu.be/CwY5znUeaJ4?t=60)

~~~
visiblink
I remember playing that game at the arcade as a kid. It was a lot of fun. If I
recall correctly, some versions (or levels?) had pretty intense gravity
effects.

------
djmips
If you feel like developing for the Vectrex there is a full set of tools and
information developed by Malban.

[http://vide.malban.de/what-is-vide](http://vide.malban.de/what-is-vide)

------
danbolt
A decade ago I got to try a Vectrex at Penny Aracde Expo in Seattle. I was
enamoured with it for those few short moments, as it had a unique look and
aspect ratio. I’d love to play one again.

------
Zardoz84
I had the opportunity of playing with a Vectrex , a month ago on the Gameon
exposition. Really interesting machine. and very unique graphics.

